# ne... pas moins



## vinnitraduce

No sé cómo traducir la siguiente frase:

*I'l n'en dresse pas moins un constat à contre-courant des stéréotypes*

¿Alguien me puede ayudar? 

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

"Sin embargo no deja de emitir un acta a contracorriente de los estereotipos"

"Il ne ..... pas moins...." Es una expresión que indica "No por ello deja de ....."/ "a pesar de todo..." o cosas semejantes.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Vinnitraduce, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum,

Sin más contexto no puedo estar segura pero me parece que aquí _acta_ suena a demasiado jurídico.

Tengo la impresión que la frase se refiere a un autor/periodista que hace un examen/exposición/reseña/recensión/análisis.

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## ninagirl

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días:

¿Podríais ayudarme con esta expresión y la traducción del párrafo entero, por favor?

_Le cas de la Serbie est original : malgré elle à l'origine de la guerre générale européenne, elle en fut une des principales victimes et *n'en fut pas moins presque oubliée* pendant presque de quatre ans._

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Mi solución no me convence, por eso no la he puesto, porque aparte no acabo de entender el párrafo, aún así, si es necesaria:

El caso de Serbia es original: a pesar de encontrarla en el origen de la guerra general europea, fue una de las principales víctimas y no fue menos olvidada durante cerca de cuatro años


----------



## Kundry

Hola, Nina

Yo pondría:

El caso de Serbia es peculiar: a su pesar en el origen de la guerra general europea, fue una de sus principales víctimas y no fue menos que casi olvidada durante cerca (por no repetir casi) de cuatro años.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

La propuesta de Kundry me parece buena. Con su permiso sólo cambiaría algunas cosas:


> El caso de Serbia es peculiar: a su pesar suyo en el origen de la guerra general europea, fue una de sus principales víctimas y no fue nada menos que casi olvidada durante cerca (por no repetir casi) de cuatro años.


Espera otras opiniones
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rightbabel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos.


Contexto: la ayuda de China a Angola. China ha concedido un crédito que no ha sido bien utilizado por el Gobierno angoleño.


FRASE: *Il n’en permettait pas moins* aux entreprises chinoises de s’attribuer la majeure partie du juteux marché de la reconstruction nationale.

No sé cómo traducir exactamente este "*I'l n'en permettait pas moins*...".

¿Sería algo así como "Esto no será óbice para que se permita que las empresas Chinas..."?

Merci bien à tous


----------



## marcoszorrilla

"Esto no será un obstáculo para que las empresas Chinas se atribuyan la mayor parte del jugoso mercado de la reconstrucción nacional."

"Esto no impedirá que las empresas chinas se atribuyan la mayor parte del jugoso mercado de la reconstrucción nacional."



> Octroyé avec un taux d’intérêt de 1,5 % sur dix-sept ans, le crédit contesté aurait pu se révéler, à court terme, désavantageux pour Pékin. Il n’en permettait pas moins aux entreprises chinoises de s’attribuer la majeure partie du juteux marché de la reconstruction nationale. De quoi soulever l’inquiétude de la population. _« Selon les termes du contrat, 30 % du crédit alloué doivent être attribués à des entreprises locales,_ explique notamment l’économiste indépendant Jose Cerqueira. _Mais cela signifie que 70 % ne le sont pas. Or le secteur de la construction est l’un des seuls où les_ _Angolais peuvent trouver du travail »_


Source.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

No termina de convencerme "atribuir" como pronominal.

*atribuir**. (DEL DRAE)*(Del lat. _attribuĕre_).*1.* tr. Aplicar, a veces sin conocimiento seguro, hechos o cualidades a alguien o algo. *U. t. c. prnl.**2.* tr. Señalar o asignar algo a alguien como de su competencia.

En voz pasiva, yo sugiero "que les adjudiquen", refiriéndome a "la empresas chinas".

Ahora que si se quiere mantener la idea de que dichas empresas tienen el poder suficiente para decidir quien emprende la reconstrucción, me gusta mas "Esto no impedirá que las empresas chinas *se queden con* la mayor parte del jugoso mercado de la reconstrucción nacional.", aprovechando yo la colaboración de Marco.

Saludos y Feliz Año 2007.


----------



## Carla Breut

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
*il ne découlent pas moins d'une seule et même loi"

*Hola, no acabo de ver el significado de "moins" en esta frase. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
Merci.


----------



## tom29

buenas noches

El "moins" en este contexto permite insistir sobre el que resultan de una sola y unica ley.

Creo que es como : no hago menos que hacer lo que me pides.

Eso es no ?


----------



## Totopi

Yo creo que la construcción correcta en este caso sería con "lo único que..."
Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

"pas moins" suele ser un equivalente de "sin embargo"

il n'en est pas moins vrai que = sin embargo es verdad que =
eso no impide que sea verdad = queda verdad a pesar de todo

lo veo algo como : "eso no impide que  procedan de una ley única" aunque
 no lo entiendo bien :  "il" en singular no pega con "découlent" en plural


----------



## shaky

tom29 said:


> Creo que es como : no hago menos que hacer lo que me pides.


Yo creo que es frase sería: no hago más que hacer lo que me pides, que es la forma de decir que no hago otra cosa que lo que me pides.


----------



## vallisoletana

A l'été 2005, à l'occasion du lancement d'une nouvelle cigarette à odeur réduite, Japan Tabacco n'en a pas moins offert des lingots d'or d'une valeur de 8 millions de yens et des télévisions à écran plat aux fumeurs qui s'assument en tant que tels. 

En el verano del 2005 con ocasión del lanzamiento de un nuevo cigarro de olor reducido, JT ¿ha ofrecido menos? lingotes de oro con un valor de 8 milliones de yenes y televisiones de pantalla plana a los fumadores que se acepten como tales.
¿Qué significa la frase subrayada? 
¿El ne es necesario o se podría haber suprimido? ¿y por qué el n' ? 
Odeur réduite significa olor reducido o menos olor?
Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

significa = JT ha regalado

el "n'en ... pas moins" sirve para reforzar la afirmación
puede añadir la idea de "parece mentira pero no lo es"

ojo = es "a" del verbo "avoir y no "à"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Empecemos por el final.

Por definición, olor reducido es menos olor.

*N'* porque la palabra que sigue empieza por vocal: *en*.

Supongo que quieres saber si es necesario el *en *(que no el *ne*). 
El *en *es, en efecto, necesario porque sustituye a la palabra *lancement*.

Finalmente, *n'en a pas moins offert *significa* ha regalado*, como bien dice *Paquita*. Lo que ocurre es que al querer incidir sobre la importancia del regalo con el *pas moins*, la traducción debe ser algo así como  *ha ido hasta regalar* y no *ha regalado *a secas.


----------



## vallisoletana

Gracias, creo entender.
Traduciendo literalmente no me salía nada. Decía lo del n' no porque la siguiente empiece por vocal, sino porque lo traducía con ha ofrecido menos, que tampoco tiene sentido, y no me cuadraba el n'.
Yo pensaba en offrir como ofrecer, y también es regalar.
Sería algo así como no ha hecho menos que regalar......


----------



## Víctor Pérez

vallisoletana said:


> Sería algo así como no ha hecho menos que regalar......



Algo así como *no ha tenido por menos que regalar*...


----------



## Shaetone

He estado mirando varios hilos que contenían esta expresión pero me daban soluciones contradictorias y no entendía nada :S Así que os pido ayuda y os copio la frase en cuestión:


"Les quatre libertins qui se retranchent dans un château perdu de la Fôret Noire ont depuis longtemps renoncé à toute illusion religieuse, mais ils *NE SE SONT PAS MOINS* défaits de toute soumission aux lois des hommes, lois explicitées par la société ou lois implicites qui seraient inscrites dans l'évidence du coueur."


Mi penosa traducción es la siguiente:

Los cuatro libertinos que se atrincheran en un castillo perdido en la Selva Negra han renunciado desde hace mucho tiempo a toda ilusión religiosa, e incluso se han deshecho de cualquier sumisión a las leyes de los hombres, leyes explicitadas por la sociedad o leyes implícitas, inscritas en la evidencia del corazón.

No estoy segura de si éste es el sentido si es todo lo contrario.


Muchas gracias :S


----------



## benjamine

pero se han liberado de la misma manera de cualquier sumisión...

En efecto no hay que confundir con "mais ils n'en sont pas moins..." que querría decir lo contrario.


----------



## ninagirl

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola:

¿Me podríais decir si la solución a esta frase es correcta?

_En effet, si les frontières doivent être protégées contre d'éventuels envahisseurs, elles n'en sont pas moins des voies de pénétration commerciale._

De hecho, si las fronteras debían estar protegidas contra invasiones eventuales, no debían representar en menor medida vías de penetración comercial.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## poupounette

ninagirl said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me podríais decir si la solución a esta frase es correcta?
> 
> _En effet, si les frontières doivent être protégées contre d'éventuels envahisseurs, elles n'en sont pas moins des voies de pénétration commerciale._
> 
> De hecho, si las fronteras debían estar protegidas contra invasiones eventuales, no debían representar en menor medida vías de penetración comercial.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


  De hecho, aunque las fronteras deben ser protegidas de posible invasores, constituyen sin embargo una vía de penetración comercial


----------



## GURB

Hola
Esta forma bastante complicada se suele traducir de la siguiente manera: En efecto, si las fronteras deben ser protegidas contra posibles invasores, *no por eso dejan de ser *vías...
Un saludo


----------



## gvergara

GURB said:


> Hola
> Esta forma bastante complicada se suele traducir de la siguiente manera: En efecto, si las fronteras deben ser protegidas contra posibles invasores, *no por eso dejan de ser *vías...
> Un saludo


Completamente de aucerdo. Eso sí, yo agregaría la conjunción _aunque_ (_En efecto, aunque las fronteras deben ..._)

GÔnzalÖ


----------



## GURB

Hola Gvergara
Sí, es una posibilidad, pero la conjunción si, tanto en francés como en español, se emplea también como adversativa o concesiva.
_Si me mataran no lo haría _(RAE).
Buen fin de semana. ¿Estará satisfecha de la respuesta Nanagirl?


----------



## gvergara

GURB said:


> Hola Gvergara
> Sí, es una posibilidad, pero la conjunción si, tanto en francés como en español, se emplea también como adversativa o concesiva.
> _Si me mataran no lo haría _(RAE).
> Buen fin de semana. ¿Estará satisfecha de la respuesta Nanagirl?


De acuerdo también, pero lo que yo quería decir es que al decir _no por eso dejan de ser..._, suena mejor como antecedente una subordinada introducida por _aunque_ que una introducida por _si_. A mis oídos al menos. Adióshhh

Gonzalo


----------



## ninagirl

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## mercebri

Hola a todos: a veces, cuando aparecen varias partículas negativas en francés no acabo de saber si quiere decir una cosa o la contraria. El ejemplo que me ocupa es éste:

"L´objectif de la psychologie géopolitique clinique peut paraître ambitieux. *Il n´en est pas moins une nécessité contemporaine..."*

¿Es o no es una necesidad contemporánea???? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## koros

(native french speaker)

Significa que ES una necesidad....


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, 
La traducción de tu frase podría ser: 
"No por ello deja de ser una necesidad contemporánea"
que es una manera de decir lo mismo en español empleando también dos conceptos negativos : "no" y "dejar de ser", y NO + NO = SI
saludos


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Aquí tengo otro pasaje con esa misma estructura y alguna dificultad extra... A ver...

"Le mode sur lequel se déploie le caractère asservi de la force, dans sa scission d'avec son infinité affirmative, est lui-même un mouvement, où la force concentre (ou pas) son identité qualitative, s'arrachant ainsi expansivement à ce qui n'en persiste pas moins à en fixer le site"

"El modo en el cual se despliega el carácter sometido de la fuerza, en su escisión de su infinitud afirmativa, es él mismo un movimiento, en que la fuerza concentra (o no) su identidad cualitativa, saliéndose así expansivamente 
¿de? / ¿a? lo que  ¿no persiste menos? / ¿persiste de la misma manera? en fijar su sitio".

Uf, bien duro este pasaje...


----------



## Paquita

Diría
ils *NE SE SONT PAS MOINS* défaits de ...=> eso no les impidió deshacerse de...

s'arrachant ainsi expansivement à ce qui n'en persiste pas moins à en fixer le site" =>
la fuerza (supongo que es éste el sujeto...) se sale expansivamente de lo que persiste a pesar de ello en fijar su sitio...

Pero por favor, espera otros puntos de vista ..... ¡Vaya frases!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Jajaja... sí, es terrible... "saliéndose de", me gusta mucho, es el sentido... Ignoraba por completo el matiz de "a pesar de" que podía tener la expresión... creí que era "de la misma manera" o "de todos modos"... ¡Fantástica ayuda, invalorable! Merci!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
mais ils ne se sont pas moins défaits de..._pero *no por ello dejaron de* desprenderse de cualquier sumisión_


----------



## benjamine

-...ont depuis longtemps renoncé à toute illusion religieuse, mais ils *NE SE SONT PAS MOINS* défaits de toute soumission aux lois des hommes = ils ont renoncé à ..... mais ils se sont défaits aussi de ..... (también se han deshecho de...)

-la force .... s'arrache ..... à ce qui n'*en* persiste pas moins à en fixer le site = elle s'arrache à ce qui persiste tout de même à en .... (... a lo que, aun así, persiste....)

La diferencia entre las 2 frases es la presencia de EN en la 2ª.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Genial, excelente también tu aporte... Ya cuando finalice definitivamente mi trabajo, enviaré un mensaje colectivo de agradecimiento al Foro por la invalorable colaboración que he recibido de todos...


----------



## LisaMG

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola. Me encuentro con esta frase (en mayúsculas) (va todo el párrafo para contexto):

L'Ideal du Moi est une formation qui vient à cette place symbolique. Et c'est en quoi il tient aux coordonées inconscientes du Moi. Ce que pour dire, Freud a écrit sa seconde topique, et l'ayant dit, comme il est à le lire parfaitement clair, IL NE L'EST PAS MOINS QU'IL NE LE FAISAIT PAS pour frayer le retour du moi autonome. 

Podrían sugerirme un modo de traducirla? Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Te propongo una traducción literal = no lo está menos (menos claro = es tan claro lo uno como lo otro)que no lo hacía (lo = escribir lo que escribió).

Pero por favor, espera confirmación (u otro parecer... = entiendo la construcción de la frase, pero no su sentido...)


----------



## LisaMG

Seguiré dándole vueltas a la cosa. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Peggy_star

¿qué significa  *n'en contient pas moins*  y  *** en esta oración?

" si d'aucuns ont regretté cette edulcoration du document, celui-ci *n'en contient pas moins* un certain nombre de constatations qui ont à tout de moins de quoiretenir l'attention des plus optimistes.

Merci!
*** Hilo dividido. Norma 10
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## lacoba

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour,

Je me trouve un peu confondue avec cette partie du texte (la partie noire). J'ai écrit une interprétation en espagnol mais je vous demande de me corriger, si possible.

Original
Merci de ton mot de ce matin. Je croyais que tu me parlerais du tremblement de terre qui vous a, dit-on, horriblement secoués l’autre jour ; *mais il paraît qu’on commence à s’en moquer à Genève, et qu’on ne continue pas moins à danser sur le volcan*.
 
Interpretación.
Pero, parece que en Ginebra empezamos a burlarnos (desinteresarnos) y a pensar que ya no bailamos (saltamos - brincamos) sobre el volcán.

Merci


----------



## yserien

¿qué ya no seguimos bailando, saltando sobre el volcán ? Literalmente.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Merci de ton mot de ce matin. Je croyais que tu me parlerais du tremblement de terre qui vous a, dit-on, horriblement secoués l’autre jour ; *mais il paraît qu’on commence à s’en moquer à Genève, et qu’on ne continue pas moins à danser sur le volcan*.


en = tremblement de terre.
pas moins = no menos 

pero parece que en Ginebra se empieza a bromear sobre ello y, se sigue bailando igualmente sobre el volcan.


----------



## lacoba

Uy! mil gracias por sus anotaciones!


----------



## anouchka11

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola! Alguién me pudiese ayudar en la traducción de la expresión "n´en prendre pas moins". No doy con la tecla! el contexto es el siguiente " ces inmeubles n´en prennent pas moins des caractéristiques propres.
Muchas gracias,
Saludos,


----------



## rolandbascou

Puede ser "sin embargo".
La forma francesa significa que lo que se afirma "prennent des caractéristiques propres" es a pesar de lo que se ha dicho anteriormente, aqui lo que esta delante de "ces immeubles". 
Estos inmuebles, sin embargo, toman caracteristicas propias.


----------



## anouchka11

Muchas gracias. Efectivamente, va muy bien con el contexto " Dérivés initialement des experiences menées à Paris, ces .....


----------



## 1Mariajosé

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Cómo podría entender esta expresión: _

elle n'en est pas moins une malade"
_


----------



## hual

Hola

_"elle n'en est pas moins malade" _= no por ello deja de estar enferma / así y todo, está enferma


----------



## 1Mariajosé

muchas gracias


----------



## jprr

Sin embargo / no obstante/  es una enferma.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NOUVELLE QUESTION*​
Hola a tod@s. ¿Qué tal?
Tengo una pequeña consulta sobre esta estructura "ne... pas moins".
Contexto: un texto sobre política que, en el pasaje en cuestión, se refiere a las revoluciones.
Dice así:

"Si un conflit ne peut être maîtrisé par les moyens ordinaires, n'est-ce pas qu'il y a dans les oppositions auxquelles nous sommes accoutumés un enjeu, qui, pour être le plus souvent dissimulé, ne leur en donne pas moins tout leur sens?"

Mi intento es:

"Si un conflicto no puede ser controlado por los medios habituales, ¿no es que hay en las oposiciones a las que estamos acostumbrados un desafío , que, por estar generalmente disimulado, no deja sin embargo de darles todo su sentido?"

Lo que me complicó fue el pequeño gran detalle del pronombre "en". Aún no he captado muy bien su función en esta frase. Pero creo que el "ne... pas moins" está bien encaminado. Además, la oración en conjunto parece tener sentido.

¿Me diríais qué pensáis?

Merci!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *León*:

El pronombre personal "*en*", sustituye aquí a "*oppositions*".

En cuanto a la traducción, para mí está bien y el conjunto "*ne...pas moins*" está, en mi opinión, bien resuelto.


----------



## nay nay

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
bonjour à tous!

estuve checando varias entradas y me di cuenta que por todos lados el pas moins es una duda muy usual, sin embargo no encontré alguna opcion que me ayudara a trasladar mi texto al español, aquí les va:

"Parodie des fables de La Fontaine et de Samaniego, la fable de Cuesta *n'en recèle pas moins une verité que révèle* une lecture au pied de la lettre!"

según lo que entendí de lo que estuve leyendo en el foro presento esta opción:

"Parodia de las fábulas de La Fontaine y de Samaniego, la fábula de Cuesta no oculta una realidad que revela una lectura ¡al pie de la letra!"

también otra es, si es que mi propuesta está bien, ¿por qué no sólo lo dejan como "*n'en recele pas une verité que révèle*", sin el "moins"?

gracias de antemanos, y saludos!

perdón, omití una palabra después de mi versión en español de la frase original francesa, debería decir: _también otra_ *duda*_ es, si es que mi propuesta..._
gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

N'en recèle pas moins : no deja de encerrar ; encierra sin embargo.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nay nay

gracias gevy! saludos!


----------



## otohboto

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Salut ! J'ai besoin de votre aide. Comment est-ce que vous traduiriez la phrase suivante ?

« ...pendant 47 kilomètres, il eut à lutter contre les plus grandes difficultés et courut des dangers très sérieux, mais il n'en réussit pas moins dans son entreprise. »

(«...por 47 kilómetros, él [le Commandant d'artillerie Toutée] tuvo que luchar contra las más grandes dificultades y corrió serios peligros, pero él no...j'hésite»)

Surtout je ne comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie de la phrase.

Merçi d'avance !


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Réussir dans son entreprise = conseguir su objetivo.

***
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## otohboto

Después de leer los múltiples hilos que usted me recomendó, aún estoy un poco confundido; no obstante, intentaré una traducción:

«...por 47 kilómetros, él [le Commandant d'artillerie Toutée] tuvo que luchar contra las más grandes dificultades y corrió serios peligros, sin embargo, a pesar de éstos, él no logró nada menos que su objetivo». O, «...pero éstos no le impidieron lograr su objetivo.»

¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## chlapec

A mi entender, tu propuesta es válida. La mía, más literal: "pero ello no impidió que llevase a cabo su empresa (con éxito)".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sería algo como:

Pero pese a ello pudo lograr su meta/objetivo. O: pero así y todo pudo llevar a cabo su empresa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## otohboto

Je vous remercie de vos réponses utiles ! Vous êtes très généreux avec moi.


----------



## lalune1820

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour!

J'essaie de donner  du sens à cette expression, mais je ne le trouve  pas; vous pouvez m'aider s'il vous plaît?

Les recommandations émanants de ces organismes ne sont pas, à vrai dire des accords, mais [B*]ils n'en sont pas moisn* le résultat d'une négociation collective.

La traducción serait: Las recomendaciones que emanan de estos organismos no son, a decir verdad acuerdos, sino......


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lalune:

He unido tu pregunta a este hilo ya que trata del mismo giro con verbos distintos y contextos variados.

Creo que si lees este hilo desde el principio ya te harás una idea de lo que quiere decir esta expresión. La hemos ido traduciendo una y otra vez. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## eugmanher

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, cómo diríais en español: Le bateau n’en garde pas moins le record de la régate. El barco ya no conserva el récord de la regata? Muchas gracias


----------



## peperinalizi

hola qué tal? estoy intentando traducir un texto sobre política, la verdad soy nuevo en esto y me esta costando bastante, la oración dice así:
"Si, comme on le précisera plus loin, un enseignant peut valoriser ses activités en leur assignant explicitement la mission de former des «citoyens critiques», donc conscients de l'importance _du_ politique, ou de la politique «en son sens le plus noble», il ne s'en défendra pas moins de consentir à la «politisation» de ces activités ne serait-ce que parce qu'elle serait contradictoire avec son rôle et constituerait un obstacle au bon exercice de son métier."

Mi interpretación es algo asi: 
"Si, como se precisará más adelante, un docente puede valorizar sus actividades asignándole explícitamente la misión de formar 'ciudadanos críticos', por lo tanto consientes de la importancia _de lo_ político, o de la política “en su sentido más noble”, se cuidará sin embargo de consentir a la 'politización' de esas actividades, aunque solo sea porque ella sería contradictoria con su rol y constituyera un obstáculo al buen ejercicio de su oficio."

gracias!


----------



## hual

Hola,
En términos generales, tu propuesta me parece buena. Sólo dos observaciones: 1/ falta de concordancia numérica entre _asignándo*le*_ y _actividades_; 2/ ¿por qué el uso del pronombre _ella_ en "ella sería contradictoria..."?  Quizás debas recurrir a alguna nominalización.


----------

